

BitTorrent Sync 7 Times Faster Than Dropbox - wslh
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-sync-7-times-faster-than-dropbox-131205/

======
zaius
As far as metrics go, I'm not too worried about syncing speed. My main
complaint with dropbox is indexing - it slows my computer to a crawl whenever
I make lots of changes. Enough so that I disable it the second I'm on battery
power. Anyone have any insight in to how BT sync performs in this area?

